# Doll clothes patterns



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have to make both my gr. granddaughters doll clothes for Christmas. The dolls are 27" tall and look like a huge barbie. They are called Sally Fashion Dolls. My DIL bought them at a convenience store. They are suppose to be walking dolls.

Anyone know of any patterns on the net for that size dolls?


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

Free Download | 18 inch Doll Clothes | Historical Medieval Renaissance and Fantasy Doll Costumes

Our Crazy Crafty Life: DIY American Girl knot dress tutorial

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6Y...FjNi00ZDcyLTgyOGYtNjJhYjM5N2IzZDg1/edit?pli=1

78 free sewing patterns with fabrics dress pattern antique bisque dolls sewingpatterns victorian doll clothes crafts


You might be able to adjust the patterns, these are mostly 18 inch dolls....or maybe those patterns for dresses made from pillow cases might work...


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Maybe use a small child's dress pattern and alter accordingly.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Or Tshirt dresses with a ruffled skirt added.


----------

